# Sandy Munro on Autoline After Hours



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Munro & Associates do a reverse engineering study of a car, plane, or other products. After benchmarking the performance, they take the product apart, pieced-by-piece, and using their expertise, estimate the cost in material and labor as well as benchmarking key parts as needed. He then sells these reports, ~$75 k and provides additional engineering services on site to improve manufacturing. In this case, it is a review of the Cybertruck based on what the release has shown:





I have two cars on my driveway based on Sandy Munro's analysis:

BMW i3-REx - bought end-of-lease three years ago, it has 42 k mi and is backup to the other
Standard Range Plus Model 3 - bought new, we got $18.3 k trade-in on our 16 k mile, Prius Prime. The odometer shows +16 k mi in ~10 months
Bob Wilson


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

You’re famous, Bob. 

I would like to attend the next EV gathering there. Please post the info you find as soon as you know.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Munro & Associates do a reverse engineering study of a car, plane, or other products. After benchmarking the performance, they take the product apart, pieced-by-piece, and using their expertise, estimate the cost in material and labor as well as benchmarking key parts as needed. He then sells these reports, ~$75 k and provides additional engineering services on site to improve manufacturing. In this case, it is a review of the Cybertruck based on what the release has shown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an excellent discussion of the truck and Tesla in general. It is well worth your time, especially if you are "on the fence" about reserving the truck or any Tesla. The truck is revolutionary and more!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't know where Sandy's been all these years, but I don't know of many guys I'd rather buy some beers for.


----------

